# Framed dog beds???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Need recommendations on the framed dog beds for outside. What brands are best and where to buy them. Thanks.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

We have the Kuranda Dog beds. Ours are not outside, but in the garage kennels. But I can't think of any reason they would not do just as well. They are tough, lightweight, easy to clean and the dogs love them. This is the first "dog" bed that my lab would sleep on. We bought ours directly from Kuranda. You can google it and order on line. There are other dealers, but we were very pleased with our experience ordering direct.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I use Kuranda as well...company is really good about replacing corners if the dog's chew them..I initially ordered the plastic pvc..but have gone to the metal ones.. I only use them in the summer in the outside kennels. I've tried some of the other fabric ones that are less expensive but they didn't last long...dogs scratched holes in the middle of the fabric nesting


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Kuranda beds would get my vote. Longest lasting beds I have had.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Kuranda without a doubt, strong and durable. I use the aluminum framed beds and have never had a problem.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

What size would you get ? Large (40 x 25), or x-large ( 44x 27) our dogs range from 60 to 80 lbs.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally think bigger is better. Why not give them all the room to move around and stretch out, although either the large or extra large will be just fine. I am actually looking to build one of these. I have priced all of the components, now I just need to find someone to sew the Cordura up for me.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I got Kuranda beds for all my dogs and they seem to love them. I have heated floors in the kennels so they are not on cold concrete but these guys love hanging out on the new beds. Also seems they are much quieter in the kennels longer since they are extremely comfortable compared to concrete.
CB


----------

